# Got One...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

It seems like everytime I initially set the hook 'Got One' comes out of my mouth. I don't even know where it comes from....it's just 'Got One' ...So wondering what others say when you initially hook a fish...


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not sure I say anything, I just purse my lips and start reeling. I could be wrong though I've never really payed attention. 

Funny story though, we were fishing the **** one day at Causey and they must have just planted it cause everyone was catching planters on whatever was thrown out. Anyway, there was this guy at the other end of the **** the would scream at the top of his lungs "FISH ON" everytime he would hook up. It would echo through the canyon and everyone on the **** would repeat it. It became quite the comedic relief.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

YES!!!!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, got one always comes out of my mouth also. Even when no one is around sometimes.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine is usually "****" after I thought I hooked it and then it got off, LOL!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

jahan said:


> Mine is usually "****" after I thought I hooked it and then it got off, LOL!


Usually when one gets away it's more then that word comes out of my mouth :shock:


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

"Fish on!!" is my immediate response. I love it when those words pass my lips


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

"Got one" slips right out usually followed by "had one"


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I say, "there it is" or "there he is". haha, thats funny, i'm glas someone else does funny things.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

One year up in the High Uintas on a scout trip some started saying "Shark" everytime they hooked one....... 15 years later I still say the same thing when I fish with some one and hook into one.
"SHARK!'


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

k2muskie said:


> It seems like everytime I initially set the hook 'Got One' comes out of my mouth. I don't even know where it comes from....it's just 'Got One' ...So wondering what others say when you initially hook a fish...


same exact thing


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Today I started saying "Fish On"! I said it 4 times. My boat had 4 guys in it today and for some odd reason, only one of us caught any fish....Hmmmmmm.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Fish on!


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I usually say "finally" or "it's about time" I'm a very impatient fisherman.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

71nova said:


> I usually say "finally" or "it's about time" I'm a very impatient fisherman.


I will say that one too with a few swear words in the mix if it is a really slow day.
:evil:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

it depends on who im with if im with family with my brother its usually oh heres number 34 they are way to competetive it makes for a funner day as long as your catching alot


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

an even funnier question would be this-
what do you say when you have what feels like a big fish on and it then it gets off?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

"fish on" sometimes followed by "get the big net" all said with full lungs so everyone on the lake knows. LOL


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Usually it's "Oh?" or "Yeah!". It depends on the mood I guess.

If I'm at some place that has a bunch of planter bows, or perch that keep getting in the way, my response usually turns into expletives. :lol:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

My dad started saying "fish on wayne" one year at Fish Lake. I either say that or "got 'em" that is, if I catch a fish. Depends on what mood i'm in, who's with me, and if i'm just catching bluegills/perch or trout.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

If fishing starts out slow and it's the first fish on I usually say, "OK! Here we go."


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm a "fish!" type guy. Occasionally I'll throw in a "got one" or "got 'em" or good old "fish on!" and always think of Primus :lol: . But I really think I'm going to start saying "shark!" I like that, it's got a nice ring to it :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

"GOT HIM!", "there he is", "bam" (like Emiril Legassi), and "fish on" are all regulars. I have also been known to yell "wheeeeew doggie" so everyone else knows what's up.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

It has always been "FISH ON" or good ol "TUUUUUUUNNNNAAAA, GET THE NET"


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a whole combination of things..... usually "got one", "fish on" or something of that sort. If its big then its usually a little grunt because of a hard hook set and then to myself some assortment of swear words when I realize what I hooked into. :lol:


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

"SHARK"? THat's funny. I bet you get some funny looks from any other anglers by you.
Mine's a cross between "Got One" and Nor-tah's "There it is". It's basically "There's One" but my daughter alwsys says "Got One" and my wife says nothing. Just starts reeling.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Either " fish on " or in my best hank parker voice "son".... :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Either " fish on " or in my best hank parker voice "son".... :mrgreen:


I thought "Son" was from Roland Martin? That's funny, I have noticed that several times while watching his show. Maybe old Hank does it too.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Either " fish on " or in my best hank parker voice "son".... :mrgreen:
> ...


It could have been roland... Just one of those good ol southern bass boys... "son" is reserved for a good fish ...

On artificial waters only it is always fun to watch the faces when you yell out dam velveta kicks butt up here! :mrgreen:


----------

